
Is PowerTop / TLP Still Useful to Save Power on Linux Laptops? - smacktoward
https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=ubuntu2017-tlp-powertop&num=1
======
dm319
I liked this article. A clear question, simple experiment and simple answer.

Those milliwatt draws though seem a bit high, and this was for pre skylake.
I'd like to know how Windows compares, and I expect it still does better.

